# Milwaukee's new NM stripper



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I have been using Klein romex strippers for years. They cut the sheath of 14-2 and 12-2 the same way. 

Some people have complained about them, but mine have always worked perfectly right out of the box. They are the easiest way to strip romex by far.


----------



## David C (May 19, 2015)

What I liked about the Milwaukee was more beefy build, like my mastercraft ones (which are actually holding up very well, I'm impressed). The Klein, Ideal, etc style ones are not comfortable in my hand, which is why I was excited to finally see a more comfortable one.

I wonder if others who did tried the Milwaukee had bad results with the stripping depth ?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

David C said:


> What I liked about the Milwaukee was more beefy build, like my mastercraft ones (which are actually holding up very well, I'm impressed). The Klein, Ideal, etc style ones are not comfortable in my hand, which is why I was excited to finally see a more comfortable one.
> 
> I wonder if others who did tried the Milwaukee had bad results with the stripping depth ?


The Milwaukee's are more of a needlenose pliers with a stripper built in, that's why they are so beefy compared to typical strippers.

I'm sure people with experience with those strippers will chime in soon.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> The Milwaukee's are more of a needlenose pliers with a stripper built in, that's why they are so beefy compared to typical strippers.
> 
> I'm sure people with experience with those strippers will chime in soon.


I have the milwaukee and like them for the needle nose / striper combo feature. They are a little bit bulky and are strange to maneuver. Allot of metal around the handles so I'm probably going to get lit up someday soon. 

I like klein but have had the last 3 "double klutch" on me. The part that strips the jacket wouldn't engage. 
I believe it's because I cut multiple wires at once and it throws it off track. 

I have had these bad boys for 2 plus years and like them the best. 









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I always liked the feel of the Klein strippers best. The Milwaukee seem small and uncomfortable to me.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

All this talk about strippers makin me so honey


----------

